# Milan, multa da 15 mln (2+ 13) per il ffp



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2022)

La nota di risposta del Milan

“La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”

A tal proposito, si specifica che la UEFA ha pubblicato le sanzioni inerenti al Fair Play Finanziario per il periodo 2018-2022. Queste le sanzioni per quanto riguarda il Milan: multa di 2 milioni di euro più 13 milioni di sospensiva, relativa allo scorso monitoraggio. Un nuovo monitoraggio è stato avviato.


Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.

"La Prima Sezione del Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), presieduta da Sunil Gulati, ha annunciato oggi una serie di decisioni che coinvolgono i club che hanno partecipato alle competizioni UEFA per club 2021/22. La Prima Sezione del CFCB ha rilevato che *AC Milan (ITA)*, AS Monaco (FRA), *AS Roma (ITA)*, Beşiktaş JK (TUR), *FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)*, *Juventus (ITA)*, Olympique de Marseille (FRA) e Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) non ha rispettato il requisito del pareggio.

L'analisi ha riguardato gli esercizi 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021 e 2022. Gli esercizi 2020 e 2021 sono stati oggetto delle misure di emergenza Covid volte a neutralizzare gli effetti negativi della pandemia. In base a queste misure, gli esercizi finanziari 2020 e 2021 sono stati valutati come un unico periodo e ai club sono stati concessi adeguamenti specifici per il covid-19 e per calcolare la media del disavanzo combinato del 2020 e del 2021. Ulteriori informazioni sulle misure di emergenza possono essere trovate qui.

Questi otto club hanno accettato un contributo finanziario di 172 milioni di euro. Tali importi saranno trattenuti da eventuali entrate che questi club guadagnano dalla partecipazione alle competizioni UEFA per club o pagati direttamente. Di tale importo, 26 milioni di euro (15%) saranno interamente pagati mentre il saldo residuo di 146 milioni di euro (85%) è condizionato al rispetto da parte di questi club degli obiettivi indicati nel rispettivo accordo transattivo".

*Le sanzioni ai singoli club.*
Club - Importo totale - Importo incondizionato
AS Monaco (FRA) 2 milioni di euro 0,3 milioni di euro
Olympique Marsiglia 2 milioni di euro 0,3 milioni di euro
Beşiktaş JK (TUR) 4 milioni di euro 0,6 milioni di euro
Milan (ITA) 15 milioni di euro 2,0 milioni di euro
Juventus (ITA) 23 milioni di euro 3,5 milioni di euro
FC Internazionale Milano (ITA) 26 milioni di euro 4,0 milioni di euro
AS Roma (ITA) 35 milioni di euro 5,0 milioni di euro
Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) 65 milioni di euro 10,0 milioni di euro


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La UEFA ha multato il Milan con 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.


Il mercato 2023 finisce coi riscatti.


----------



## CS10 (2 Settembre 2022)

What????


----------



## Stex (2 Settembre 2022)

Fa straridere sta cosa


----------



## Nomaduk (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.



Queste sono multone altroché


----------



## Maravich49 (2 Settembre 2022)

Ma perché???


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.
> 
> "La Prima Sezione del Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), presieduta da Sunil Gulati, ha annunciato oggi una serie di decisioni che coinvolgono i club che hanno partecipato alle competizioni UEFA per club 2021/22. La Prima Sezione del CFCB ha rilevato che *AC Milan (ITA)*, AS Monaco (FRA), *AS Roma (ITA)*, Beşiktaş JK (TUR), *FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)*, *Juventus (ITA)*, Olympique de Marseille (FRA) e Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) non ha rispettato il requisito del pareggio.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan con 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.


Allora, non é proprio cosi.

Prima di tutto queste somme saranno trattenute dai prossimi premi UEFA. Inoltre il tutto é da dividere in due parti. Una parte, il 15% (che per noi é circa 2M) dovranno essere sicuramente pagati ("unconditional amount"), l'altra percentuale che completa la multa é legata al rispetto di accordi tra il club e la UEFA. Il famoso "agreement".

Mancano comunque i 65M di multa (complessiva) che ha ricevuto il PSG


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Settembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ma perché???


Perché abbiamo infranto delle regole che abbiamo sottoscritto.


----------



## Albijol (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.
> 
> "La Prima Sezione del Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), presieduta da Sunil Gulati, ha annunciato oggi una serie di decisioni che coinvolgono i club che hanno partecipato alle competizioni UEFA per club 2021/22. La Prima Sezione del CFCB ha rilevato che *AC Milan (ITA)*, AS Monaco (FRA), *AS Roma (ITA)*, Beşiktaş JK (TUR), *FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)*, *Juventus (ITA)*, Olympique de Marseille (FRA) e Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) non ha rispettato il requisito del pareggio.
> 
> ...



Ma all'Inda niente blocco del mercato?


----------



## darden (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.
> 
> "La Prima Sezione del Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), presieduta da Sunil Gulati, ha annunciato oggi una serie di decisioni che coinvolgono i club che hanno partecipato alle competizioni UEFA per club 2021/22. La Prima Sezione del CFCB ha rilevato che *AC Milan (ITA)*, AS Monaco (FRA), *AS Roma (ITA)*, Beşiktaş JK (TUR), *FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)*, *Juventus (ITA)*, Olympique de Marseille (FRA) e Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) non ha rispettato il requisito del pareggio.
> 
> ...


Quindi in realtà per noi la multa è di 2M, se non rispettiamo il settlement agreement di 3 anni firmato allora dobbiamo pagarne altri 13M.

La cosa bella sarà che noi lo rispetteremo tranquillamente il SA, ma l'inter come farà con il suo bilancio disastrato? Tra l'altro loro e la roma ne hanno firmato uno di 4 anni che prevede anche restrizioni nelle liste giocatori.

Sono troppo lunghi da leggere ma aspetto con ansia calcio e finanza


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ufficiale La UEFA ha multato il Milan per 15 mln per non aver rispettato i parametri del ffp. 15 milioni al Milan, 23 alla Juventus, 26 all'Inter e 35 alla Roma.
> 
> "La Prima Sezione del Club Financial Control Body (CFCB), presieduta da Sunil Gulati, ha annunciato oggi una serie di decisioni che coinvolgono i club che hanno partecipato alle competizioni UEFA per club 2021/22. La Prima Sezione del CFCB ha rilevato che *AC Milan (ITA)*, AS Monaco (FRA), *AS Roma (ITA)*, Beşiktaş JK (TUR), *FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)*, *Juventus (ITA)*, Olympique de Marseille (FRA) e Paris Saint-Germain (FRA) non ha rispettato il requisito del pareggio.
> 
> ...



Inglesi e spagnole zero.

Va via la voglia, guarda.

Non so quanto entusiasmo c'ho con 'ste robe a vedere il Milan a farsi prendere per il culo in CL.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Inglesi e spagnole zero.
> 
> Va via la voglia, guarda.
> 
> Non so quanto entusiasmo c'ho con 'ste robe a vedere il Milan a farsi prendere per il culo in CL.


Si aspetta il caso Barca. Li riderai, ne sono certo.

Non hanno ancora terminato il tutto.


----------



## darden (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Inglesi e spagnole zero.
> 
> Va via la voglia, guarda.
> 
> Non so quanto entusiasmo c'ho con 'ste robe a vedere il Milan a farsi prendere per il culo in CL.


Ci sono diversi club tra cui Barca/Napoli/Lazio/Borussia che hanno rispettato i principi del fpf grazie agli sgravi del Covid. 

C'è un paragrafo nel comunicato in cui gli dicono che il prossimo anno gli fanno le pulci e non potranno usare la scusa Covid.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Mi sembrano regole per affossare la serie A. A parte il Psg che tanto 65 milioni lo spende per il secondo portiere.

ma il Barcellona pluri indebitato dov’è? Non riusciva manco a registrare giocatori in Liga…


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2022)

I soliti cialtroni  E Boban ci va anche a braccetto con questi qua... Bella melma... Si sono turati tutto quello che potevano turare e han fatto passare praticamente tutti, dal primo della classe all'ultimo. Ora si capisce anche perché l'Inter ha fatto all-in rimandando le cessioni.

In ogni caso onestamente non so quanto ci possa interessare, noi siamo diretti verso il pareggio di bilancio e non faremo più spese pazze comunque. Poi fra qualche mese la corte di giustizia europea potrebbe spalancare la strada per la SuperLega, quindi la UEFA e le sue minchiate potrebbero lasciare il tempo che trovano.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si aspetta il caso Barca. Li riderai, ne sono certo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora terminato il tutto.





darden ha scritto:


> Ci sono diversi club tra cui Barca/Napoli/Lazio/Borussia che hanno rispettato i principi del fpf grazie agli sgravi del Covid.
> 
> C'è un paragrafo nel comunicato in cui gli dicono che il prossimo anno gli fanno le pulci e non potranno usare la scusa Covid.



Barca = UEFA. Gli faranno una multa simbolica tutt'al più, ma che volete che gli facciano.

Vanno avanti a forza di mafiate dagli anni '70, le mazzette saranno costate molto più di tutti gli stipendi dei fuoriclasse che hanno avuto.

Vedremo, amici, ma non sono per niente fiducioso. Le nostre piccole magagne vengono fuori in tempo zero, le voragini di quelli lì, che sono visibili perfino dalla Luna, richiedono sempre interventi divini e tempi biblici, chissà perché.


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ci sono diversi club tra cui Barca/Napoli/Lazio/Borussia che hanno rispettato i principi del fpf grazie agli sgravi del Covid.
> 
> C'è un paragrafo nel comunicato in cui gli dicono che il prossimo anno gli fanno le pulci e non potranno usare la scusa Covid.


Il prossimo anno Pecorin sarà in giro a chiedere l'elemosina se la Corte di Giustizia UE sblocca la questione SuperLega, altro che fare le pulci...


----------



## Franco (2 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...


Mi fanno ridere.

Ma se il psg barando avesse poi vinto la champions con la multina cosa avremmo ottenuto noi altri e la concorrenza tutta ?
E, soprattutto, al psg cosa avrebbe mai fregato della multina al netto di una champions in bacheca?
E questo solo se parliamo di fpf per ciò che concerne le regole di competizione.

Le regole di livellamento non sono prese minimante in considerazione e della sostenibilità dei club frega meno di zero, visto che alcuni hanno un debito che supera il valore degli stessi club.
Ma chi si iscrive alle competizioni ricorrendo a prestiti non bara come e peggio di chi investe più di quel che potrebbe pur avendo i soldi pe ripianare?

Il calcio della gente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Settembre 2022)

.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Settembre 2022)

Se fossi una testa calda andrei sotto il palazzo UEFA a dar fuoco.

Ma comè possibile che ci fanno i conti sugli yogurt che hanno in frigo a milanello e Barcellona che era sull'orlo del baratro 2 anni fa spende e spande come niente fosse, il Chelsea col casino di Abramiovich Russia ecc hanno speso 300milinoi anche in sto mercato, e questo solo per citarne 2 a caso.
Impazzisco


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...



Leggete e quota


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si aspetta il caso Barca. Li riderai, ne sono certo.
> 
> Non hanno ancora terminato il tutto.


Ma il Barca potrebbe non essere penalizzato con le vecchie regole, perché di fatto per equilibrare i bilanci ha venduto mobili,mutande… tutto.
Ha ipotecato il futuro, ma al netto della depurazione dei buchi dovuti al Covid, sul presente per le regole del FPF potrebbe cavarsela.

Il problema non é il deficit puntuale (diverso quello strutturale), é il debito.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se fossi una testa calda andrei sotto il palazzo UEFA a dar fuoco.
> 
> Ma comè possibile che ci fanno i conti sugli yogurt che hanno in frigo a milanello e Barcellona che era sull'orlo del baratro 2 anni fa spende e spande come niente fosse, il Chelsea col casino di Abramiovich Russia ecc hanno speso 300milinoi anche in sto mercato, e questo solo per citarne 2 a caso.
> Impazzisco


Ma scusa… c’é scritto!
i provvedimenti riguardano i bilanci 2018, 2019 (pre Covid) e il biennio 20-21 accorpato e depurato dell’effetto Covid.

cosa c’entrano le spese del helsea nel 2022 che entreranno nel bilancio 2023?


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma il Barca potrebbe non essere penalizzato con le vecchie regole, perché di fatto per equilibrare i bilanci ha venduto mobili,mutande… tutto.
> Ha ipotecato il futuro, ma al netto della depurazione dei buchi dovuti al Covid, sul presente per le regole del FPF potrebbe cavarsela.
> 
> Il problema non é il deficit puntuale (diverso quello strutturale), é il debito.


Scusa eh, ma non è un calcolo triennale? Il prossimo anno o tra due anni si ritroveranno con i conti disastrati dal punto di vista del FFP.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> A tal proposito, si specifica che la UEFA ha pubblicato le sanzioni inerenti al Fair Play Finanziario per il periodo 2018-2022. Queste le sanzioni per quanto riguarda il Milan: multa di 2 milioni di euro più 13 milioni di sospensiva, relativa allo scorso monitoraggio. Un nuovo monitoraggio è stato avviato.



Cioè, la nostra risposta è: "hanno fatto bene a multarci, siamo ben contenti di tutto ciò, e saremo bravi a pagare".

Poi la gente che mi conosce dice che sto peggiorando ultimamente. E ti credo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma non è un calcolo triennale? Il prossimo anno o tra due anni si ritroveranno con i conti disastrati dal punto di vista del FFP.


il grosso del buco del Barca c’é stato nel biennio Covid, non so come venga sterilizzato.
Per il resto ha venduto cose (diritti tv futuri, diritti sui contenuti) in cambio di soldi. Ha venduto parte del futuro, ma ha avuto tanti soldi (si parla di diverse centinaia di milioni), per aggiustare i bilanci correnti.

Il problema é che sono introiti una tantum. Magari il bilancio 22/23 non sará disastroso, ma nel 23/24 cosa vendono? Il Nou camp?

Se non hai un equilibrio puoi arrangiarti un anno, o due, ma poi paghi pegno.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma scusa… c’é scritto!
> i provvedimenti riguardano i bilanci 2018, 2019 (pre Covid) e il biennio 20-21 accorpato e depurato dell’effetto Covid.
> 
> cosa c’entrano le spese del helsea nel 2022 che entreranno nel bilancio 2023?


La sostanza è sempre quella, noi siamo comunque 3 anni che stiamo attenti ai centesimi, e loro? Non mi pare, addirittura City avrebbero dovuto bloccare il mercato. Sono anni e anni e anni che è sempre così


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...


Invece di prenderci ad esempio e dire alle altre società "fate come il MIlan", ci multano. Bravih!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La sostanza è sempre quella, noi siamo comunque 3 anni che stiamo attenti ai centesimi, e loro? Non mi pare, addirittura City avrebbero dovuto bloccare il mercato. Sono anni e anni e anni che è sempre così


Siamo attenti ai centesimi cosa?
il bilancio 2018 e 2019 erano - fossa delle marianne,

forse l’anno prossimo, forse arriveremo vicino al pareggio.


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Settembre 2022)

Il fair play finanziario per come è impostato è una buffonata.
Ma inutile ripetersi, lo sappiamo tutti.
Il Milan comunque è vicino al rientro nei parametri.


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cioè, la nostra risposta è: "hanno fatto bene a multarci, siamo ben contenti di tutto ciò, e saremo bravi a pagare".
> 
> Poi la gente che mi conosce dice che sto peggiorando ultimamente. E ti credo.


abbiamo fatto una media di -150 milioni all'anno nei tre anni precedenti a questo. Dovevano darci un premio? Ci hanno dato "solo" 2 milioni perché abbiamo dimostrato di avere i conti a posto di avere fatturato in crescits e costi stabilizzati. Mi aspetto che i 13 milioni non dovremo pagarli e senza fare niente di diverso da quello che abbiamo fatto e stiamo facendo. Le altre sono messe molto peggio
Certo che dobbiamo essere contenti, come milan intendo


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto una media di -150 milioni all'anno nei tre anni precedenti a questo. Dovevano darci un premio? Ci hanno dato "solo" 2 milioni perché abbiamo dimostrato di avere i conti a posto di avere fatturato in crescits e costi stabilizzati. Mi aspetto che i 13 milioni non dovremo pagarli e senza fare niente di diverso da quello che abbiamo fatto e stiamo facendo. Le altre sono messe molto peggio
> Certo che dobbiamo essere contenti, come milan intendo


Eh sì.
Il Milan ha falsato le competizioni europee... Sì sì, non PSG, non il City, non il Barcellona.


----------



## jumpy65 (2 Settembre 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Il fair play finanziario per come è impostato è una buffonata.
> Ma inutile ripetersi, lo sappiamo tutti.
> Il Milan comunque è vicino al rientro nei parametri.


qualche anno fa era molto peggio. Bastava fare qualche plusvalenza anche fittizia ed eri a posto. Così tutti scambiavano/vendevano giocatori a prezzi gonfiati e tutti erano felici. Adesso almeno guardano quanto fatturi e quanto spendi e in futuro anche a come spendi.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto una media di -150 milioni all'anno nei tre anni precedenti a questo. Dovevano darci un premio? Ci hanno dato "solo" 2 milioni perché abbiamo dimostrato di avere i conti a posto di avere fatturato in crescits e costi stabilizzati. Mi aspetto che i 13 milioni non dovremo pagarli e senza fare niente di diverso da quello che abbiamo fatto e stiamo facendo. Le altre sono messe molto peggio
> Certo che dobbiamo essere contenti, come milan intendo


Ci hanno anche escluso dalle coppe…( sai del EL non me ne può fregare di meno, ma lo smacco e l’umiliazione rimane, come rimangono tutti in questi anni gli errori arbitrali mirati per colpire il Milan per sbatterci fuori) questa UEFA merita di fare le valigie e andarsene.


----------



## danjr (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma il Barca potrebbe non essere penalizzato con le vecchie regole, perché di fatto per equilibrare i bilanci ha venduto mobili,mutande… tutto.
> Ha ipotecato il futuro, ma al netto della depurazione dei buchi dovuti al Covid, sul presente per le regole del FPF potrebbe cavarsela.
> 
> Il problema non é il deficit puntuale (diverso quello strutturale), é il debito.


In effetti a bilancio il Barca ha incassato tantissimo quest'anno, ha tipo incassato il 10% dei diritti tv di 10 anni mi pare...


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> abbiamo fatto una media di -150 milioni all'anno nei tre anni precedenti a questo. Dovevano darci un premio? Ci hanno dato "solo" 2 milioni perché abbiamo dimostrato di avere i conti a posto di avere fatturato in crescits e costi stabilizzati. Mi aspetto che i 13 milioni non dovremo pagarli e senza fare niente di diverso da quello che abbiamo fatto e stiamo facendo. Le altre sono messe molto peggio
> Certo che dobbiamo essere contenti, come milan intendo



Guarda, amico, non credo di essere uno che predica per rubare e fregare, e me ne vanto. Una delle cose che metto al primo posto in assoluto come valore esistenziale è la giustizia e la correttezza.

Ora, a me va benissimo essere penalizzati se abbiamo pendenze.

Non mi va bene se la cosa viene sfruttata in modo strumentale dalla proprietà, ci siamo capiti.

Inoltre non mi piace autofustigarmi quando gli altri fanno peggio. Se ci dobbiamo comportare bene, ok, ma lo dobbiamo fare tutti.

Vedere clubs che ne fanno di cotte e di crude, e vengono solo marginalmente colpiti, non mi torna nemmeno un po', e dovremmo avere la dignità di rimarcarlo con forza. Altrimenti, e scusa se esco dalla sfera della correttezza, facciamo i furbi anche noi, magari senza danneggiare troppo gli altri, perché le CL per la correttezza effettivamente non le danno.


----------



## Castolo79 (2 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma all'Inda niente blocco del mercato?


Tranquillo da qui in avanti se lo bloccano da soli il mercato


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Settembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In effetti a bilancio il Barca ha incassato tantissimo quest'anno, ha tipo incassato il 10% dei diritti tv di 10 anni mi pare...


Il 25% dei prossimi 25 anni ed il 49,9% di Barca Studios.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma all'Inda niente blocco del mercato?


ma meglio, così potranno cedere ma non acquistare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, amico, non credo di essere uno che predica per rubare e fregare, e me ne vanto. Una delle cose che metto al primo posto in assoluto come valore esistenziale è la giustizia e la correttezza.
> 
> Ora, a me va benissimo essere penalizzati se abbiamo pendenze.
> 
> ...


Ma non viene affatto usato in modo strumentale dalla proprietá.

La proprietá ha chiarito che lei é per la sostenibilitá della squadra FPF o meno.

Anche non ci fossero regole non finanzierebbe il Milan in disavanzo, questo é chiaro e senza ricorrere a nessuna scusa. 

Il rispetto del FPF vincola (piú o meno strettamente) anche le altre a farlo, che siano della stessa idea dei nostri o meno. 
Per questo lo sostengono e sono ad esso favorevoli.

Questa. Ustione che la “usano come scusa per non spendere”, penso la si possa rimuovere una volta per tutte. Non spenderebbero neanche senza FPF e lo hanno detto chiaramente.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Questa. Ustione che la “usano come scusa per non spendere”, penso la si possa rimuovere una volta per tutte. Non spenderebbero neanche senza FPF e lo hanno detto chiaramente.



Ah, beh. Infatti sinceramente non ho commentato in modo corretto, in realtà volevo scrivere che secondo me dovevano starsene zitti in proprietà, piuttosto di cantare le lodi di quanto accaduto.


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La nota di risposta del Milan
> 
> “La decisione del Club Financial Control Body della UEFA testimonia la validità della visione strategica che guida l’operato del nostro Club. Proseguiremo con fiducia nel percorso virtuoso verso la sostenibilità finanziaria, in linea con le indicazioni del FFP, impegnandoci con disciplina e costanza per raggiungere il perfetto equilibrio e la sinergia tra risultati sportivi e finanziari: un obiettivo che tutto il mondo del calcio dovrebbe continuare a ricercare.”
> 
> ...


Io ho letto che Inter e Roma avranno restrizioni nella rosa già da questa Champions, oltre alla multa


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Comunque leggendo bene su calcio e finanza, l'Inter e la Roma hanno restrizioni sulla rosa e sul prossimo mercato a prescindere dalla revisione del settlement tra 4-5 anni. Milan e Juve no.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma non viene affatto usato in modo strumentale dalla proprietá.
> 
> La proprietá ha chiarito che lei é per la sostenibilitá della squadra FPF o meno.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo una proprietà che investe, che è diverso da spendere. Come dico sempre, Elliot quanto c'è stata la ferma volontà di investire in un talento giovane e cristallino non si è mai tirata indietro. Devo fare nomi? CDK, Tomori, Tonali, Theo, Paquetà, Piatek...qua di parla di centinai di milioni di euro di INVESTIMENTI... mentre noi investiamo l'Inter SPENDE nei vari Sanchez, Dzeko, Vidal, Kolarov, Acerbi e potrei andare avanti....


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> La sostanza è sempre quella, noi siamo comunque 3 anni che stiamo attenti ai centesimi, e loro? Non mi pare, addirittura City avrebbero dovuto bloccare il mercato. Sono anni e anni e anni che è sempre così


Ma al city in base a cosa avrebbero dovuto bloccare il mercato?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2022)

Mi pare di aver capito la multa per noi si riduce a 2 mln.
Poi verremo monitorati ma negli ultimi bilanci siamo ok.

Comunque i disastri sono alla voce debiti per molte squadre.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ci hanno anche escluso dalle coppe…( sai del EL non me ne può fregare di meno, ma lo smacco e l’umiliazione rimane, come rimangono tutti in questi anni gli errori arbitrali mirati per colpire il Milan per sbatterci fuori) questa UEFA merita di fare le valigie e andarsene.


L'anno fuori dalle coppe pesa e peserà ancora tantissimo per le fasce Champions, una rovina


----------



## mil77 (3 Settembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma all'Inda niente blocco del mercato?


No ma non può inserire nuovi giocatori in lista champion questa stagione e la prossima se non fanno mercato in attivo. Poi Inter e Roma se non rispettano il massimo di - 60 milioni in totale x i prossimi 3 bilanci rischiano seriamente l'esclusione dalle coppe


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma al city in base a cosa avrebbero dovuto bloccare il mercato?


Era qualcosa legato al tesseramento di Sancho mi pare e altri pagamenti illeciti


----------



## sampapot (3 Settembre 2022)

mah...già ne abbiamo pochi, ora mancava solo la multa!! l'esclusione dalle coppe è stata comminata solo a noi (tra le pseudo grandi d'Europa), barca, city e chelsea si sono indebitati enormemente e non pagano niente? o sono geni o c'è qualcosa sotto


----------



## Albijol (3 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No ma non può inserire nuovi giocatori in lista champion questa stagione e la prossima se non fanno mercato in attivo. Poi Inter e Roma se non rispettano il massimo di - 60 milioni in totale x i prossimi 3 bilanci rischiano seriamente l'esclusione dalle coppe


LOL ma allora la decisione di non vendere Skriniar è ancora più stupida di quanto pensassi


----------

